# Negative Credits



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I have noticed that some users have negative credits in their account. How is that possible ??


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

You lose credits if u dont post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah ha. Now I get it. So better to post than loosing points and need a bailout  

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Now another question is: what I am going to do eventually with these points? Are they redeemable to cash, gold, air miles ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm curious as well, what exactly are the credits for?:dunno:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

They are there to make you feel good or bad =) not really for anything other than to tell who is active and who is not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess it is a good feature. If you are the part of a forum then better post something and participate rater than just reading what others are saying, so, I am fine with this feature.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 17, 2009)

I am new to this forum too and already got some negative credit.. Still figuring out how to convert it to positive..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/8496-what-credits.html
> 
> Always remember: Search feature = win. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

the credits system is busted .... or else im just a crap poster who shouldnt be allowed on the internet


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Its just that if you don't post for long periods of time you lose creds. But that shouldn't matter as they're useless anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Im rich biyatch.... well not really


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> the credits system is busted .... or else im just a crap poster who shouldnt be allowed on the internet


Yeah, based on my credits, I should be totally banned from the interwebz :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for the thread...

in for more credits


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Once you hit 20 million credits you get a free snowboard.


----------

